# 700c 10spd rear wheel



## Soltydog (8 Sep 2008)

wanted for trainer & winter use if anyone has one for sale 
Ta


----------



## stephec (8 Sep 2008)

Shi, or Campag?

If it's Campag I have a Fulcrum 7, the hub's knocking a bit, not sure if it's the freehub or bearings though.


----------



## Soltydog (8 Sep 2008)

Thanks but its shimano i'm after  typical


----------

